# Ordering WINE



## Tom (Dec 8, 2009)

Ever been in this position when eating out with "friends"?


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 8, 2009)

All the time. I enjoy ordering wine when I'm eating out... but I get nervous when my friends want me to order the wine. I know how to make it and I know what I like, but some of them seem to think I'm some sort of expert somolier and think I'll pick out the perfect bottle to go with everyone's food. LOL


----------



## kiljoy (Dec 8, 2009)

Depends on who's paying, doesn't it? 

Them: "I'll take the Chteau Lafite 1996"

You: "I'll take the Sutter Home white zin"


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

kiljoy said:


> Depends on who's paying, doesn't it?
> 
> Them: "I'll take the Chteau Lafite 1996"
> 
> You: "I'll take the Sutter Home white zin"


 

You mean you guys don't "brown bag?"
HB


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont drink wine when im out, strictly Jack and Coke!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 9, 2009)

I get there early and wait in bar, research it invaluableand fun.Taste a couple whites and couple reds and sound like God when waitress shows up. it impresses the dates, too. If you take along a good red most bartender will take it as a tip and pour small tastes for you FREE then buy a glass of the stuff you like the best. I have been told I think out stuff why to much but .........it works


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 9, 2009)

Wade E said:


> I dont drink wine when im out, strictly Jack and Coke!


 
I know I'm in the minority, but I just can't get myself to like the taste of Jack Daniels.


----------



## DageonYar (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm with you on that one lol... I can't stomach the stuff. Now Crown and Gingerale on the other hand


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 9, 2009)

Hillbilly Bill said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I just can't get myself to like the taste of Jack Daniels.



Neither can Wade... that's why he adds coke.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 9, 2009)

TheTooth said:


> Neither can Wade... that's why he adds coke.


 

Good one! Bwaaaahaaaahaaaa!
HB


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 9, 2009)

DageonYar said:


> I'm with you on that one lol... I can't stomach the stuff. Now Crown and Gingerale on the other hand


 

Crown Royal... now there's a sipping whiskey!
HB


----------



## kiljoy (Dec 9, 2009)

Now that we’re on the topic. I tried some Glenlivet single malt. Not too bad. Then I bought some Wild Turkey bourbon for mint juleps. I preferred the scotch.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 9, 2009)

kiljoy said:


> Now that we’re on the topic. I tried some Glenlivet single malt. Not too bad. Then I bought some Wild Turkey bourbon for mint juleps. I preferred the scotch.


 

Wild Turkey (101 proof) and Fightin' Cock (103 proof) are both good for cleaning windshields... never found much other use for them... and while I'm bashing... Southern Confort makes for a good septic tank cleanser.

HB


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 10, 2009)

Hillbilly Bill said:


> Wild Turkey (101 proof) and Fightin' Cock (103 proof) are both good for cleaning windshields... never found much other use for them... and while I'm bashing... Southern Confort makes for a good septic tank cleanser.
> 
> HB



Southern Comfort... are you sure it's even good for cleaning the septic tank? That stuff is terrible. [shudder]


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 10, 2009)

kiljoy said:


> Now that we’re on the topic. I tried some Glenlivet single malt. Not too bad. Then I bought some Wild Turkey bourbon for mint juleps. I preferred the scotch.



Is Glenlivet the first single malt scotch you've ever tried? If so, your in for a great time as you try others. There's nothing wrong with Glenlivet, but there are a ton of better ones waiting for you to try them.


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 10, 2009)

Crown is some good stuff. Plus the pouches come in handy.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 10, 2009)

I like Milk. hot chocolate and COFFEE


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I like Milk. hot chocolate and COFFEE



?? No WINE ??


----------



## kiljoy (Dec 10, 2009)

TheTooth said:


> Is Glenlivet the first single malt scotch you've ever tried? If so, your in for a great time as you try others. There's nothing wrong with Glenlivet, but there are a ton of better ones waiting for you to try them.



OK, maybe this should be another thread, but yes, Glenlivet was my first try at single malt scotch. So, I’ve been thinking about getting some more, and I’d surely welcome any suggestions. I’ve tried to lookup reviews, but of course they are highly subjective. I’ve read that Glemmorangi and Glenfiddich are good. What are your thoughts?


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 10, 2009)

kiljoy said:


> OK, maybe this should be another thread, but yes, Glenlivet was my first try at single malt scotch. So, I’ve been thinking about getting some more, and I’d surely welcome any suggestions. I’ve tried to lookup reviews, but of course they are highly subjective. I’ve read that Glemmorangi and Glenfiddich are good. What are your thoughts?



You're probably right about the new thread being a good idea, but since I'm here I guess I'm going to continue hi-jacking it. LOL

Glenfiddich is ok, but I'm not a big fan. It's very close to Glenlivet. I think Glenmorangie is a better scotch than either of them. That said, it is all relative and your tastes may be different than mine.

I highly suggest the Macallan 12 year (can usually be found for under $40/bottle). It's pretty much our house scotch. We tend to have 5 or 6 different scotches in our bar at any given time, but one of them them is always the Macallan 12 year. My wife likes the 18 year a bit better, but shies away from the price. I actually prefer the 12 year to the 18, so I win either way. 

I really liked the Glenmorangie Port wood finish as well, but they renamed it "Quinto Ruban" and doubled the price (it's around $60/bottle now... doh). I still like it and we still buy it from time to time, but it's hard for me to recommend a pricey bottle like that to someone who is just starting to enjoy scotch. Despite that, it's the other bottle I make sure to have in the bar.

The highland park 12 year has a rich flavor. I see I bought it for $30, but I'm betting that was a sale price somewhere. It's probably closer to a $40 bottle usually. I'd buy that again.

Give those a try if you run into them somewhere.


----------



## kiljoy (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks! I'll keep that one in mind. I went to the liquor store last Xmas. I wanted to buy a SM scotch, but the $30+ for something I wasn’t sure I’d like made me a little nervous. My wife told me to go ahead and when we got to the counter, I saw some smaller bottles behind the counter. I bought the pint size for less. I’ll have to make another trip and see what is behind the counter.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 11, 2009)

Good idea. Trying different ones is half the fun for me. Like wines, different scotches can have vastly different flavors. And what one person may love, another may hate.

For me, I can't stand Laphroig. It's got a ton of peat in it. There are many who love it, but to me it tastes like someone fermented lawn clippings and distilled the result. If you really like that peaty/grassy flavor, though, that's the scotch for you.

One tip for trying single-malt scotches that you may or may not know. When you have a glass of scotch, try adding a splash of water. It doesn't take much (maybe a half-teaspoon even), but a little water will oftentimes release aromas. I don't remember the science behind it, but they tell you that when you go to scotch tastings. I've had scotches that seemed bland and flavorless wake up from adding a bit of water... and other times it made no difference. Either way, it's a fun experiment.


----------



## cbw (Dec 11, 2009)

*What a bunch of wine whimps*

Real winemakers take a couple bottles of their aged wines to a restaurant when eating out with friends ... and pay the corkage fee for the waitress to open and pour for the table.

Come on ... we don't need no stinkin' commercial wine!

Pay the restaurant's corkage fees and bring your own.

By the by ... etiquette calls for you to offer the wine stewart or waitress a glass of your wine.

Make the world believers!


----------



## kiljoy (Dec 12, 2009)

I don’t think Olive Garden will look to kindly on you bringing your own booze… You must be going to the “high falutin” places. Hehehe.


----------



## cbw (Dec 12, 2009)

According to this article ... Olive Garden's "corkage fee" is $7 in Sacramento. YOUR local OG might charge more or less. Call and ask.

Interesting read about corkage fees

http://www.sacbee.com/161/story/1495274.html

Now, my local McDonald's doesn't charge a corkage fee if I bring a 24 oz water bottle of my homebrew wine in for dinner ... which, yes, is more my style.


----------

